# poorly zoe :(



## Mihu (May 15, 2011)

hi everyone , i am the very proud owner of a six month old cockapoo who is the beautiful thing in the world. however she seems to be poorly all the time. zoe has had a urine infection and had a course of antibiotics, then a week later she got sickness and diarroah,more antibiotics, now on heat as she wasnt well enough to be spayed. now for the last few days she has a terrible fishy smell from her anus, ive googled this and i think it may be swollen glands. none of her brothers and sisters have these problems, is it her breed or just bad luck ? we just love her so much and hate seeing her so poorly


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Mihu sorry to hear Zoe is having a bad time .. it sounds like one thing after another for Zoe ... the fishy smell could be her anal glands ... best to take her to the vet or a professional groomer to get them cleared .. some dogs suffer with this and other dont ... 

A thread on here title 'Bottoms' ... may be of interest  

Hugs to Zoe xxx 

Keep us posted


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome!
Sorry to hear about your baby  It must be awful, I think the fishy smell could also maybe she needs her anal glands emptying, it's a quick process at the vets if this is the case, so best to check that before looking into other causes with the vet?
I hope she gets better & the poorly puppy stage passes, I think it's just unlucky tbh, I wouldn't think there was anything wrong with her or I would think it would be something more constant (meaning the same kind of things) rather than different infections & a season can't be helped if she isn't spayed anyway, good luck! Let us know how things go  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what are you feeding her? if she is being sick and dihoria either give her 24 hours without food, or give her so,me steamed white fish and rice. 

you can get cranberry tablets which are good for helping flush through a uran infection. 


anal glands are easy to empty yourself, give her a bath and when you have the shampoo on her use you thumb and index finger on eather side on her bum hole, you will feel the sack on either side, lightly but firmly push in and up to squeeze them. it can be a wee bit messy which is why its good to do it in the bath. then just shampoo the aria. job done.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

aww poor Zoe. hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Her tummy problems might be linked to the anti-biotics - my Vincent has a chest infection, towards the end of a course of anti-biotics and he's been having pretty wet poops. He also suffers with anal gland problems.
We try and keep him to dry food to help. We tried to empty his glands at home in the bath but tbh both me and my boyfriend were just too squemish! So went to the vets to have it done. Costs but I really don't know if I could do it myself!!!


----------



## Mihu (May 15, 2011)

thanks everyone for your replies, i phoned the vet and it appears its just down to her being in season. im really glad, and it is getting better and bowels open normally. i guess i worry cos shes been poorly for the last few weeks, hopefully she will be fine now fingers crossed.
thanks again xxxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's great news  xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Fingers crossed she will be fine now!


----------

